# Guess the game from the screenshot.



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 23, 2013)

So there's a game in the Chit-Chat / Cafe games section about guess this movie.    So I think we could have this "guess the game from the screenshot" game here. 
The screenshots thread isn't for this purpose, so I'm making this new thread. 

You post a screenshot from a game, the person who answers correctly posts the next question (screenshot).

*Question 1*

*imageshack.us/a/img15/2088/a6p1.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> So there's a game in the Chit-Chat / Cafe games section about guess this movie.    So I think we could have this "guess the game from the screenshot" game here.
> The screenshots thread isn't for this purpose, so I'm making this new thread.
> 
> You post a screenshot from a game, the person who answers correctly posts the next question (screenshot).
> ...


*fake russian accent*
Artyom? what the ****ski is this?
Metro:LL


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

^ Nope, that's COD: MW2. You had to clear the building before air force destroyed it. Those glorious days


----------



## joy.das.jd (Dec 23, 2013)

Yup seems call of duty to me too.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ Nope, that's COD: MW2. You had to clear the building before air force destroyed it. Those glorious days



Yeah. Correct, the Whiskey Hotel.     I forgot about it till I played it again yesterday.

If you or someone wants to post a screenshot, please go ahead.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

Guess this:

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/ets2_00322_zpsd3da04ea.png


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

Euro truck simulator 2 ^


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Euro truck simulator 2 ^



Hell yeah! Try this:

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/fsx_2013_11_30_19_57_38_651_zpsac8436cc.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hell yeah! Try this:
> 
> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/fsx_2013_11_30_19_57_38_651_zpsac8436cc.jpg



simcity 2013


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

^ Nope


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 23, 2013)

Midtown Madness 3 ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hell yeah! Try this:
> 
> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/fsx_2013_11_30_19_57_38_651_zpsac8436cc.jpg



Midtown Madness 2


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2013)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-Cbd27zdpflw/TdCfIF821lI/AAAAAAAAE1c/HT8Dyw7z0Ro/s1600/Commander_Keen_4_DOS_02.png
The best game from my childhood


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> *2.bp.blogspot.com/-Cbd27zdpflw/TdCfIF821lI/AAAAAAAAE1c/HT8Dyw7z0Ro/s1600/Commander_Keen_4_DOS_02.png
> The best game from my childhood



Commander Keen 4


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Midtown Madness 3 ?





ASHISH65 said:


> Midtown Madness 2



Nope to both. It's really hard to guess this one. Mint: it starts with 'm' and has 4 words.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Nope to both. It's really hard to guess this one. Mint: it starts with 'm' and has 4 words.



MidNight Club LA Rsuh ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 24, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> MidNight Club LA Rsuh ?





ASHISH65 said:


> Midtown Madness 2





Gen.Libeb said:


> Midtown Madness 3 ?



It's Microsoft Flight Simulator X. It was hard because the game has all monuments of the world


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 25, 2013)

Next Question


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13056&d=1387918306


----------



## sksundram (Dec 25, 2013)

^^Half Life 2 (spas 12 shotgun)   quite easy


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok that one was easy. Since no one posted a new screenshot, Here's another. Guess this.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13057&d=1387959812


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

^ Mirror's Edge?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ Mirror's Edge?


Yes..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

Guess this 

*i1.ytimg.com/vi/7Oxc6Ay1KpM/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guess this
> 
> *i1.ytimg.com/vi/7Oxc6Ay1KpM/maxresdefault.jpg



NFS:Shift ?


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 26, 2013)

Guess this  My fav childhood game.

 Hint : This studio recently shut down


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> View attachment 13065
> 
> Guess this  My fav childhood game.
> 
> Hint : This studio recently shut down



Outlaws by LucasArts!!! 



Gen.Libeb said:


> NFS:Shift ?





I don't think NFS: Shift was that bad!!! Just look at the graphics in the screenie!!!


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 26, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Outlaws by LucasArts!!!


spot on !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guess this
> 
> *i1.ytimg.com/vi/7Oxc6Ay1KpM/maxresdefault.jpg



BMW Simulator?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> NFS:Shift ?





harshilsharma63 said:


> BMW Simulator?



 No to both.  Hint : it is a simulator type game


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2013)

taxi driver


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2013)

Guess This:

*i.imgur.com/JiXSkTL.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2013)

C&c :d ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> taxi driver



 NO


----------



## Anorion (Dec 26, 2013)

^test drive unlimited?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^test drive unlimited?



No 

Hint 2 : It has 3 words ,see theserpent post #32 same 3 words - C*** C** D*****


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> No
> 
> Hint 2 : It has 3 words ,see theserpent post #32 same 3 words - C*** C** D*****



City Car Driver???


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

haha guessing


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> City Car Driver???



no .Its City Car Driving 

Now Guess this

*i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a506/ASHISH650/1267821715-crysis2_wip_screen_11_zpsdc09bb0e.jpg


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

^^
crysis?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> no .Its City Car Driving
> 
> Now Guess this
> 
> *i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a506/ASHISH650/1267821715-crysis2_wip_screen_11_zpsdc09bb0e.jpg



Crysis 2
 so obvious
its in the link of the image


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

well no one guessed the difficult one


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Guess This:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/JiXSkTL.jpg



Submarine titans i think


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Guess this

*i.imgur.com/Z4UWjkn.jpg?1?7937


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/sadsadas_zps793d7080.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guess this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Z4UWjkn.jpg?1?7937



Half Life 2



harshilsharma63 said:


> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/sadsadas_zps793d7080.jpg



Battlefield 3


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

@bavusani

No it is not half life 2







harshilsharma63 said:


> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/sadsadas_zps793d7080.jpg



Battlefield 3 No doubt


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

^ yeah, that was easy. Try this:

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/dfsdf_zps867e68f9.jpg


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

^ Dirt 3

or Grid 2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ Dirt 3
> 
> or Grid 2



Nope for both.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> nope for both.



f1 2010


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guess this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Z4UWjkn.jpg?1?7937



Alan Wake ?



harshilsharma63 said:


> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/dfsdf_zps867e68f9.jpg



guessing by the the hand glove  - NFS: Shift ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Right its Alan wake 

No this 


*i.imgur.com/nK4ofoY.jpg


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

^^
flatout? played long back on ps2


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> flatout? played long back on ps2



NO  you are very close


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> f1 2010



Will a Formula 1 race game include a Lexus?



ASHISH65 said:


> Right its Alan wake
> 
> No this
> 
> ...



Some burnout?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

No ^ 

anything is possible in gaming


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Alan Wake ?
> 
> 
> 
> guessing by the the hand glove  - NFS: Shift ??



Absolutely. The glove stays the same forever in the game  Glad to find someone who knows this game


----------



## Anorion (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> NO  you are very close



Flatout 2


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Flatout 2



Right


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 26, 2013)

Guess this. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13078&d=1388075430


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

^^
urban terror?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> no .Its City Car Driving


 tough one. its not even on List of racing video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guess this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Z4UWjkn.jpg?1?7937



Alan Wake.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

Anorion said:


> tough one. its not even on List of racing video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It is a simulator game - List of simulation video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 27, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> urban terror?



That's not right.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

Faun said:


> Alan Wake.



Right


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 27, 2013)

Guess the game.
*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Features/2009/04/50%20games%20with%20untapped%20franchise%20potential/Screens/haunting%20ground--article_image.jpg


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guess the game.
> *static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Features/2009/04/50%20games%20with%20untapped%20franchise%20potential/Screens/haunting%20ground--article_image.jpg



Haunting Ground 

PS2 game


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Haunting Ground
> 
> PS2 game



Damn... I had played it... Forgot the name!!!


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

Guess this
*i.imgur.com/NVOgXAI.jpg?1


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 27, 2013)

Call of duty: ghosts??


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Call of duty: ghosts??



Nope!


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Haunting Ground
> 
> PS2 game



Correct.Great game!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Guess this
> *i.imgur.com/NVOgXAI.jpg?1



Black ops

Try this, not a screenshot but an artwork.. Posting a screenshot will make it too obvious
*i39.tinypic.com/mb4kt0.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Black ops
> 
> Try this, not a screenshot but an artwork.. Posting a screenshot will make it too obvious
> *i39.tinypic.com/mb4kt0.jpg


lol..


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2013)

Would be surprised if someone can nail this:- 

*i.imgur.com/QHyEcyb.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

Skud said:


> Would be surprised if someone can nail this:-
> 
> *i.imgur.com/QHyEcyb.jpg





Must be something like "Blur"... Just a wild guess!!!


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2013)

Very wild, actually, Blur was never like this.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 27, 2013)

Skud said:


> Would be surprised if someone can nail this:-
> 
> *i.imgur.com/QHyEcyb.jpg



Some demolition derby ..... it had a demo in some digit CD, played it a lot on my old computer


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2013)

Not really, the game will be released next year and no public demo so far (well, big enough hint)...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 27, 2013)

Skud said:


> Not really, the game will be released next year and no public demo so far (well, big enough hint)...



C.A.R.S




Gen.Libeb said:


> Guess this.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13078&d=1388075430
> 
> View attachment 13078




Hint for this :  Game name has 4 alphabets (1 Word) .


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ Not CARS, it is a simulation, this is clearly arcade!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> C.A.R.S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F.E.A.R?


----------



## snap (Dec 28, 2013)

@skud

the crew?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^ Not CARS, it is a simulation, this is clearly arcade!!



project cars?


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2013)

snap said:


> @skud
> 
> the crew?





sam_738844 said:


> project cars?




Nah, it's Next Car Game by the guys behind Flatout (not Flatout 3) & Ridge Racer series. And this looks like it will be a true successor of the Flatout series.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ ahh those good old boom boom car days  FLATOUT FTW


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ ahh those good old boom boom car days  FLATOUT FTW




It's upcoming, will release next year.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Hint for this :  Game name has 4 alphabets (1 Word) .



RAGE.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> RAGE.


No.



sam_738844 said:


> F.E.A.R?



Yeah,  F.E.A.R  - Extraction Point


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2013)

^^that gun model should have given the idea about F.E.A.R.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

Skud said:


> Would be surprised if someone can nail this:-
> 
> *i.imgur.com/QHyEcyb.jpg



next car game by bug bear, am i righ?


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, already told.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

Skud said:


> Yeah, already told.



where?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> where?



Post # 86!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2013)

Faun said:


> ^^that gun model should have given the idea about F.E.A.R.



the scope to be precise.

guess these:

*i.imgur.com/HH17Zsh.jpg
sequel should be coming out next year.

*i.imgur.com/S4bcgPc.jpg
removed HUD as it'll immediately give away the name.



Skud said:


> Would be surprised if someone can nail this:-
> 
> *i.imgur.com/QHyEcyb.jpg



add a couple of mini guns and you have Crashday. almost same car damage model and arena.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2013)

^first one is defense grid the awakening


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

sam said:


> *i.imgur.com/S4bcgPc.jpg
> removed HUD as it'll immediately give away the name.
> .


Borderlands 2
That pyro pete level


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 29, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/IdPajF6.jpg

Too easy.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2013)

tom clancy's endwar xbox 360


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Borderlands 2
> That pyro pete level



someone actually played that dlc.



Anorion said:


> ^first one is defense grid the awakening



yes


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

sam said:


> someone actually played that dlc.
> 
> 
> 
> yes





			
				Mr.Torgue said:
			
		

> BUT THAT WAS THE MOST BADASSEST DLC OF ALL THE *Beep* BADASS DLC OF BORDERLANDS 2


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 29, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Post # 86!!!


damn it, i wasted almost 10 mins going thorugh all the upcoming 2014 games lists and finding the one made by bug bear


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 29, 2013)

Shouldn't this thread be more appropriate in the gamers section ? 

Guess this. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13094&d=1388331819


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

^ Far cry 3

or Far cry 2


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 29, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Shouldn't this thread be more appropriate in the gamers section ?
> 
> Guess this.
> 
> ...



Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

far Cry 2. Definitely not 3.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 29, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Battlefield: Bad Company 2



Yeah, Correct.   Not Far Cry 2 / 3.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 30, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/wfIfhlQ.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Dec 30, 2013)

moto gp, *crapcom *version


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Shouldn't this thread be more appropriate in the gamers section ?



Exactly.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Guess this:*i.imgur.com/LStDO1D.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2013)

^^Duke Nukem


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2013)

that human icon gives up the name. portal 2.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

sam said:


> that human icon gives up the name. portal 2.



Very Good.


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2013)

sam said:


> add a couple of mini guns and you have Crashday. almost same car damage model and arena.




Crashday was mostly Flatout with guns, right? So its the other way round.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 1, 2014)

Faun said:


> tom clancy's endwar xbox 360



dingdingdingding!



Faun said:


> ^^Duke Nukem



You did that on purpose didn't you.


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2014)

guess this :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13122&d=1388534891

View attachment 13122


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

@topgear image not visible


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

ok, here it comes :

*i.imgur.com/mKz3nq9.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2014)

Darksector


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2014)

^Ive heard about this game but never played it.. Is it good ?


----------



## rst (Jan 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Ive heard about this game but never played it.. Is it good ?



Its good game (7/10)


----------



## Anorion (Jan 4, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/fZ8ehVX.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 4, 2014)

pure !!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Ive heard about this game but never played it.. Is it good ?



Never played.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 4, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> pure !!!


that's right


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 4, 2014)

pure xbox 360


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 4, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ~snipe[/IMG]



WOW! man this game looks so cool, how is it?


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/YbQwgOK.jpg


----------



## snap (Jan 4, 2014)

^^
thief?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 4, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> *i.imgur.com/YbQwgOK.jpg





snap said:


> ^^
> thief?



so obvious


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> so obvious



Well I haven't played any from the series and looking forward to the upcoming title despite the criticisms it's been getting.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/l9BfCE9.jpg


----------



## snap (Jan 5, 2014)

^^
train simulator?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^
> train simulator?



Wrong


----------



## snap (Jan 5, 2014)

is it train simulator 2014


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

snap said:


> is it train simulator 2014



Right


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> WOW! man this game looks so cool, how is it?



gfx is top, game is tough. can customize every part of the atv. figuring out the controls takes a while tho. tracks are fun.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

Faun said:


> Darksector



right


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/fZ8ehVX.jpg


PURE!! Loved this game so much, sadly Disney killed the studio that developed this one


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Try this, not a screenshot but an artwork.. Posting a screenshot will make it too obvious
> *i39.tinypic.com/mb4kt0.jpg


we got this yet?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> we got this yet?



Thats League of Legends Lesbians(LoL)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2014)

^The fanboy is strong with this one


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/5Binw6T.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 7, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> lol..


post #75 


Anorion said:


> we got this yet?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2014)

*www.xb1.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/dv_party_bmp_jpgcopy.jpg


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2014)

@anorion
prototype


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2014)

snap said:


> @anorion
> prototype



yup



flyingcow said:


> post #75



yep, read that, thought you were loling for some thing funny in the pic instead of naming the actual game

@Nerevarine that's Dark Void


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 7, 2014)

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/7453/jywl.jpg
an oldie


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 7, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> an oldie


metal gear 
solid 
used to play this


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 7, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> metal gear
> solid
> used to play this


Correct solid snake


----------



## RBX (Jan 8, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/zmDG6fw.jpg


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jan 8, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> *i.imgur.com/zmDG6fw.jpg



Zelda??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> we got this yet?



Ezreal


----------



## RBX (Jan 8, 2014)

guru_da_preet said:


> Zelda??



Nope. Since most games made using RPG Maker look similar, I've provided a in-game location name in the screenshot.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

Guess this

*i.imgur.com/efs4nng.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 11, 2014)

ARMA or COD ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guess this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/efs4nng.jpg



MW3 ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> ARMA or COD ?





Nerevarine said:


> MW3 ?



Nope.


----------



## snap (Jan 11, 2014)

arma 3?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

snap said:


> arma 3?



Right


----------



## snap (Jan 11, 2014)

damn ashish atleast tell if we guessed the right series or not


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/KVYlqEX.png

*www.abload.de/img/sh2pc2011-04-2319-01-wjqca.png



snap said:


> damn ashish atleast tell if we guessed the right series or not



No


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> *i.imgur.com/KVYlqEX.png
> 
> [/IMG]



super mario monkey edition



ASHISH65 said:


> *www.abload.de/img/sh2pc2011-04-2319-01-wjqca.png



manhunt


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> *www.abload.de/img/sh2pc2011-04-2319-01-wjqca.png



Silent hill 2


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> super mario monkey edition



Wrong.



Nerevarine said:


> Silent hill 2



Right


----------



## roady (Jan 11, 2014)

Guess this.

*i.imgur.com/eyYk21f.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

ill give 100 rs for anyone who guesses this

*i.imgur.com/NcwyBym.jpg?1

hint- ultra fun indie game


----------



## RBX (Jan 12, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ill give 100 rs for anyone who guesses this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/NcwyBym.jpg?1
> 
> hint- ultra fun indie game



Trippy Trippy Bad Bad



roady said:


> Guess this.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/eyYk21f.jpg



Ragnarok Online


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/KVYlqEX.png


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 2, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> *i.imgur.com/KVYlqEX.png



alex kidd


----------



## RBX (Apr 2, 2014)

I think someone owes me Rs. 100.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2014)

^haha you got it wrong bro
Urban Dictionary: rs


Spoiler



(lol)x100


did you play it?


----------



## kisame (Apr 2, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^haha you got it wrong bro
> Urban Dictionary: rs
> 
> 
> ...


Checkout 4th definition in your link.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> NFS:Shift ?



City Car driving BMW

- - - Updated - - -



ASHISH65 said:


> Guess this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/efs4nng.jpg



ARMA 3


----------

